# The importance of hibernation.



## vikki01 (Nov 7, 2015)

I would just like to get some ideas on peoples opinions of hibernating tortoises. I realise as keepers we should try to keep things as close to nature as possible but then I start to think that realistically they don't live in wild conditions. In the wild tortoises hibernate due to weather conditions and availability of food so therefore under conditions where we can provide 'summer' type conditions year round is there a need for them to hibernate? Some species of tortoises don't hibernate and presumably this is because in their native habitat there is no need for them to do so as temperatures do not drop too low and food remains available. I have decided this year to overwinter my two (due to size and health reasons)and they are now indoors with combi lamps and food being supplied and they are probably at least as active if not more so than they have been during the summer and are both eating as much as they can get hold off (little pigs!!!). Herbie has definitely not been hibernated and I would guess neither has Daisy. I would like to stress that I am not suggesting that tortoises should not be hibernated (although I believe there are people who never do) but would just like to get peoples opinions on the importance of it and the reasonings behind it. Thanks


----------



## tartagon (Nov 7, 2015)

The only problem I can see in not hibernating your tortoise would be a slightly reduced lifespan since hibernation lowers metabolism and thus oxidative stress (linked to cancers). With that said, lifespan in tortoises are already very long, so I don't know if not hibernating them would make a huge difference. And this is speaking on a permanent basis anyway.

I feel overwintering a few times is definitely fine for your tortoise.


----------

